# Maenofferen Slate Quarry, Blaenau Ffestiniog - April 2012



## SnakeCorp (Apr 25, 2012)

I visited Maenofferen Slate Quarry on a quiet Sunday in April. I was especially keen to have a look around the former Dressing Sheds and ancillary areas which had been abandoned more or less fully equipped back in 1998.

*Wikipedia history:*
The first recorded working of the Maenofferen site occurred around 1810, but it wasn't until J.W. Greaves acquired the rights in the 1850s that it achieved commercial success. The quarry became independent in the 1860s and continued to find success through the decades that followed. It began large scale use of locomotive on its internal tramways from around 1900 and introduced hydro-electric power in 1918.

Following the First World War, Maenofferen was the third largest slate producer in the Ffestiniog region. After the Second World War, fortunes declined and in 1975 the quarry was purchased again by the Greaves company. Production ceased at Maenofferen in November 1998. 

_Anyone thinking of visiting should note that parts of Maenofferen are still in operational use and may therefore be dangerous._

The full 134 photo tour of the site can be found over on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157629875750261/




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Maenofferen by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr


----------



## night crawler (Apr 25, 2012)

Great report, some good photo's there and that old machine shop left to rot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bloody hell that is an amazing site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks for the photos.

I'd love to see the place.

I guess it's remoteness has led to it being so well preserved


----------



## Landsker (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice pics! Although the place has gondown hill in the last few years unfortunately. Did you get to the adit bored by Mr Hunters tunnelling machine?


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

Said before but i'll say it again great pics.


----------

